# trail riding setup



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)




----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks good ..


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

thank ya. be this way till nats then it will be back to locks and edls.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice!! are they 29.5's


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

sure are and i love them. just wish they were made in a 14in rim.


----------



## mudnutsatv (Nov 16, 2010)

put some pics of it wit the locks and edls


----------



## racer37l (Nov 28, 2010)

supermanjrp said:


> sure are and i love them. just wish they were made in a 14in rim.


 You getting a lot of rollover with the 12's? Con


----------

